# Patent: Canon EF 35 f/1.4L II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/patent-canon-ef-35-f1-4l/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/patent-canon-ef-35-f1-4l/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/patent-canon-ef-35-f1-4l/"></a></div>
<strong>Canon EF 35 f/1.4L Patent


</strong>A new patent for a 35mm f/1.4 optical formula has appeared. This is the first to appear since 2011 in regards to an updated 35 f/1.4L. View the previous patent <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/05/patent-ef-35-f1-4l-ii/" target="_blank">here</a>.</p>
<div id="attachment_10549" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 285px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/patent3514.png"><img class="size-full wp-image-10549" title="patent3514" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/patent3514.png" alt="" width="275" height="163" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 35 f/1.4L II?</p></div>
<p><strong>Patent Publication No. 2012-123155</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>2012.6.28 Release Date</li>
<li>2010.12.8 filing date</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Example 1</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal length f = 34.73mm</li>
<li>Fno. 1.45</li>
<li>Half angle of 31.92 deg.</li>
<li>Image height 21.64mm</li>
<li>Length 128.11mm lens</li>
<li>38.48mm back focus</li>
<li>An effective diameter of 52.03mm lens</li>
<li>Effective diameter aperture 25.52mm</li>
<li>Lens Construction 12 elements in 9 groups sheet</li>
<li>2 2 aspherical surface</li>
<li>2 UD glass sheet</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Retrofocus</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>And retro focus lens optical system focal length is shorter than the length of the optical system</li>
<li>Increasingly asymmetric refractive power arrangement must be strengthened a negative refractive power of the front group in particular</li>
<li>Coma aberration, astigmatism, spherical aberration occurs</li>
<li>Order to secure a back focus must be to increase the ratio retro</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-07-02" target="_blank">EG</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
```


----------



## hoghavemercy (Jul 2, 2012)

will it likely come out this year?? i'd rather wait on this than the 24-70L II :-[


----------



## ksuweh (Jul 2, 2012)

There isn't much room for improvement on the current version of this lens. Although Canon has been coming out with some lenses lately that are close optical perfection. I would be interested in trying this new lens out!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2012)

hoghavemercy said:


> will it likely come out this year?? i'd rather wait on this than the 24-70L II :-[


 
Very few patents are actually produced, so don't count on it. Several other 35mm patents have been released recently, and most of them never happened. Its common that a patent is released after a lens hits the market, but occasionally one appears earlier due to some delay in production.


----------



## preppyak (Jul 2, 2012)

ksuweh said:


> There isn't much room for improvement on the current version of this lens. Although Canon has been coming out with some lenses lately that are close optical perfection. I would be interested in trying this new lens out!


They might add weather sealing to it, which is one thing its missing in relation to the newer L lenses. But yeah, aside from that and some new coatings, I'm not sure they can drastically improve it in any way.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 2, 2012)

If its better than the 24L II, I may add this to my kit. 8)


----------



## Stone (Jul 2, 2012)

ksuweh said:


> There isn't much room for improvement on the current version of this lens. Although Canon has been coming out with some lenses lately that are close optical perfection. I would be interested in trying this new lens out!



The current version is 14 years old and could benefit from Canon's new optical formulas, having used a couple of copies for various shoots, wide-open sharpness definitely has room for improvement especially in the corners.


----------



## Norkusa (Jul 2, 2012)

I recently sold my 50L to get the 35L. Wasn't sure about switching at first but now the 35L is my new favorite lens. MUCH sharper than my old 50L. I'd say the image quality is on par with the 100L. 

Aside from weather sealing, I really can't see much room for improvement.


----------



## RC (Jul 2, 2012)

Come on Canon, lets get a date and price announced...and please be reasonable on the price increase.


----------



## ddhacor (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, I've hung around here long enough and learned great amounts and been entertained at the same time. Can someone point me in the direction of a post (I've searched) or answer me this:
How exactly do you read these patents when they come out? I see the aperture and the film plane, but what about the focal length? Is it apurture-FP? Is it the same basic concept in all modern lenses?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

ddhacor said:


> How exactly do you read these patents when they come out? I see the aperture and the film plane, but what about the focal length? Is it apurture-FP? Is it the same basic concept in all modern lenses?



Focal length is the distance between is rear nodal point with the lens at infinity focus and the sensor/film plane. Note that the rear nodal point is an optical point which depends on lens design, may not fall within the physical dimension of the lens. Most telephoto lenses have the rear nodal point right behind the front element.


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 2, 2012)

RC said:


> Come on Canon, lets get a date and price announced...and please be reasonable on the price increase.



lol


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

dammit I was just about to buy a 35L this week! now I dont know what to do 

maybe I should get the shorty 40 and the siggy 120-300 while i wait for this to come out


----------



## UpbeatCynic (Jul 3, 2012)

The new 35mm 1.4 is likely to follow the 24-70 II's pricing pattern, so I'd buy now; and if you want to upgrade when/if the new version comes out, I'd sell it for a minimal loss.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

UpbeatCynic said:


> The new 35mm 1.4 is likely to follow the 24-70 II's pricing pattern, so I'd buy now; and if you want to upgrade when/if the new version comes out, I'd sell it for a minimal loss.



good thinking too :-\ 
the mk1 24-70s have climbed in price steady since the mk 2 price was announced


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2012)

ddhacor said:


> Okay, I've hung around here long enough and learned great amounts and been entertained at the same time. Can someone point me in the direction of a post (I've searched) or answer me this:
> How exactly do you read these patents when they come out? I see the aperture and the film plane, but what about the focal length? Is it apurture-FP? Is it the same basic concept in all modern lenses?
> Thanks,
> Bob


 
Bob, go to this site http://www4.ipdl.inpit.go.jp/Tokujitu/tjsogodben.ipdl?N0000=115

In put code A, and the patent number.

The site is very slow, but eventually, there will be a english translation of each section. sometimes it can take a very long time to read them all.

you will see some blue text along the top, this contains links to different sections of the patent


----------



## Stone (Jul 3, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> Stone said:
> 
> 
> > The current version is 14 years old and could benefit from Canon's new optical formulas, having used a couple of copies for various shoots, wide-open sharpness definitely has room for improvement especially in the corners.
> ...



Perhaps I typed it wrong, but saying I'm using it wrong is a bit of a stretch. Wide-open sharpness and overall corner sharpness are areas that can be improved upon. Happy now?

Also, if you venture outside the world of Canon, there are examples of optics that have stellar corner performance, I'll let you figure where those can be found....


----------



## nicopol (Jul 3, 2012)

Nobody here seemed to have mentioned the Bokeh Quality before.

The 35L has an excellent Bokeh wide open. But even at f1.8 to 2.0 you can see the circles getting shaped into an actagon.
That I would likely see improved.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

nicopol said:


> Nobody here seemed to have mentioned the Bokeh Quality before.
> 
> The 35L has an excellent Bokeh wide open. But even at f1.8 to 2.0 you can see the circles getting shaped into an actagon.
> That I would likely see improved.


got some samples of this?


----------



## ddhacor (Jul 3, 2012)

Spokane and Neuroanatomist, thanks for the info!


----------



## MK5GTI (Jul 3, 2012)

i seriously want to see a EF 35mm F1.8 USM form Canon, i can never afford the 35L.

or either Sigma to release a 35mm F1.4 that fits FF for a lower price


----------



## Bosman (Jul 3, 2012)

ksuweh said:


> There isn't much room for improvement on the current version of this lens. Although Canon has been coming out with some lenses lately that are close optical perfection. I would be interested in trying this new lens out!


Updating it is a good idea as well as giving it the L gasket to weatherproof it more. Putting Circular aperture blades as should be standard practice in all L lenses imo. Shooting outdoors its always peace of mind when you dont need to worry about rain or dust getting in between lens and body.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 3, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> Stone said:
> 
> 
> > The current version is 14 years old and could benefit from Canon's new optical formulas, having used a couple of copies for various shoots, wide-open sharpness definitely has room for improvement especially in the corners.
> ...


Haha, pathetic corner sharpness for those who shoot what at F1.4 where thats a problem? Its an art lens at the focal length, it adds mystery to images. The other time to shoot f1.4 would be shooting stars at night in which case perfect. I guess we all "focus" on different things.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> dammit I was just about to buy a 35L this week! now I dont know what to do
> 
> maybe I should get the shorty 40 and the siggy 120-300 while i wait for this to come out


Wicked, i don't see any comparison to those other lens options. Although the 40 2.8 is pretty sweet and if you don't shoot below F2.8 If it were my decision I'd go that route. Are you just trying to get that wad of cash outta your pocket? When the new 35L does arrive rob a bank! LOL


----------



## Stone (Jul 3, 2012)

Sigh, not everyone shoots every 35mm shot at f1.4, if one's only purpose for purchasing this lens is to obliterate the background on every shot, that's certainly your prerogative but myself and many others want to the use the lens in more than that 1 limited scenario. Corner sharpness is important to many, myself included but I won't discount those that find it unimportant as "using it wrong". In addition to those "artistic" shots, I would use this lens to shoot low light street scenes where I would in many cases want corner to corner sharpness. One eyelash in focus is not the be all end all of artistic composition....


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 4, 2012)

ksuweh said:


> There isn't much room for improvement on the current version of this lens.



Um, vignetting? While usually easily corrected, on the 35L it seems to be so heavy when wide open that it could affect iq or the ability to adjust exposure in post.



RC said:


> Come on Canon, lets get a date and price announced...and please be reasonable on the price increase.



If they've got the patent, does this mean the lens is nearly ready for manufacturing?

To me a patent is about protecting ip, and it might be a very long way to convert this into a real product. And Canon doesn't have problems with "announcing" dates, it's the actual delivery that seems to be more complicated


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 4, 2012)

Bosman said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > dammit I was just about to buy a 35L this week! now I dont know what to do
> ...



lol no they are just lenses I want, I havent bought one for a while (well i got a 20mm voigtlander last week)
but being a gear junkie is a tough habit to feed  i love to shoot wildlife but dont make money from it and dont get to do it so often so getting finance approval from the boss to buy the 120-300 siggy is hard especially when she see the size of it and determines she will never want to shoot with it. 

I almost never use my 70-200 these days since the 85 is so much better I should sell it but since i bought it retial in australia and paid heaps for it I would take a fair loss on it 

The 35L will be a wedding lens which i'll pair with the 85, since my wife isnt really a prime fan she can stick with shooting zooms and i'll use the 35 and the 85 should work well.


----------



## kpk1 (Jul 4, 2012)

I want that bad the new 35/1.4 II. There are things that can be improved.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Um, vignetting? While usually easily corrected, on the 35L it seems to be so heavy when wide open that it could affect iq or the ability to adjust exposure in post.



The corner light fall off of the 24L II is even greater than the 35L but nearly no one would dispute that the 24L II is a great lens. The lens is what it is. Most of Canon's fast primes have corner vignetting wide open (24, 35, 50). Is that a reason not to use any of them?


----------



## RC (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Canon, lets get a date and price announced...and please be reasonable on the price increase.
> ...



The patent itself gives me no reason to get excited for a soon to be released 35L II, it was the CR2 (I think it was a CR2) announcement from a few months ago that I'm hanging my hat on. I'm optimistic the Mk II will have weather sealing. I'm trying to avoid buying any non sealed lens.


----------



## koolman (Jul 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> ddhacor said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly do you read these patents when they come out? I see the aperture and the film plane, but what about the focal length? Is it apurture-FP? Is it the same basic concept in all modern lenses?
> ...



Can you please explain this in more detail - possibly with a chart or diagram ? What is the "nodal point" ? How does its position affect the distortion of the lens?


----------



## Act444 (Jul 4, 2012)

As for improvements, two I can think of- weather sealing and better performance "wide open". 

But from 1.8 onward, the current one is amazing. Probably the sharpest lens I have- well, that and the 100L I guess!

If they do come out with version II soon, it likely won't be an easy decision whether to spring for the upgrade or not. I suppose it ultimately depends on how much the inevitable price increase will be.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 4, 2012)

Act444 said:


> If they do come out with version II soon, it likely won't be an easy decision whether to spring for the upgrade or not. I suppose it ultimately depends on how much the inevitable price increase will be.



Oh, who are we kidding. After 24-70 II, 24 f/2.8 IS, etc, I think we all know by now the price increase will not be incremental :'(


----------



## Trix (Jul 4, 2012)

Just to clarify what this may or may not mean -- this relates to a patent application that was filed December 2010 (not an issued patent). Patent applications generally get published 18 months after filing. So, that's what this is. The takeaway is that about 18 months ago engineers at Canon thought up this design, and someone made the decision that it was worth pursuing patent protection for. Whether that will translate to a new lens, and when, we can only hope. By the way, to put things in perspective, since 2001, Canon appears to have filed over 25,000 US patent applications.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 9, 2012)

Stone said:


> Sigh, not everyone shoots every 35mm shot at f1.4, if one's only purpose for purchasing this lens is to obliterate the background on every shot, that's certainly your prerogative but myself and many others want to the use the lens in more than that 1 limited scenario. Corner sharpness is important to many, myself included but I won't discount those that find it unimportant as "using it wrong". In addition to those "artistic" shots, I would use this lens to shoot low light street scenes where I would in many cases want corner to corner sharpness. One eyelash in focus is not the be all end all of artistic composition....


I agree that "artistic" doesn't mean shallow DOF. I am kinda sayin that to be serious about corner sharpness no one should expect it below F2.8 on any lens, well i don't anyway. I actually rarely shoot below F2.2 personally. I don't think it lends to great photos unless your subject is enhanced by the composition. For me single person portraits & Detail shots usually fit into the shallow DOF category for me. If the surroundings lend to the image and tell a story they are more useful somewhat in focus. F1.4 is good for astro photog and for corner sharpness i'd guess not many landscape photographers shoot larger apertures than F5.6, thus making this mute point imo as this lens is excellent stopped down.


----------



## tron (Aug 9, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> dammit I was just about to buy a 35L this week! now I dont know what to do
> 
> maybe I should get the shorty 40 and the siggy 120-300 while i wait for this to come out



They same could be said a few years earlier!
You could be forever waiting...

PS Or wait and be lucky and Canon announces it. Who knows...
PS2 Why 40? Your camera is not that small anyway and you seem to need 1.4 ....


----------



## tron (Aug 9, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Stone said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh, not everyone shoots every 35mm shot at f1.4, if one's only purpose for purchasing this lens is to obliterate the background on every shot, that's certainly your prerogative but myself and many others want to the use the lens in more than that 1 limited scenario. Corner sharpness is important to many, myself included but I won't discount those that find it unimportant as "using it wrong". In addition to those "artistic" shots, I would use this lens to shoot low light street scenes where I would in many cases want corner to corner sharpness. One eyelash in focus is not the be all end all of artistic composition....
> ...



Hello,

I have 35mm 1.4 and 1.4 is not even good for astro photos! Stars that are not close to the center look more like ... seagulls due to coma! You have to close it at least to 2.8 to get rid of most of the coma 
Still, I am not really complaining because the 16-35mm 2.8 had again extreme coma at 2.8 ...


----------



## chito (Aug 9, 2012)

It's a bit weird, but I feel as if the 35L focuses slower on the 5D3 than on the 5D2... and I'm talking about single point centre focus.. I've read the lense rental articles about AF and a newer faster and more precise focusing 35L is definitely something for me to consider, aside from the other more obvious improvements.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 18, 2012)

tron said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > Stone said:
> ...


I read an article about it and when you consider dof, its not a prob. I haven't read about using the 35L for stars.


----------

